# Is it worth complaining on employer in UAE?



## khaliduddin (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi,

I am a software engineer from India.

I had a job offer from one employer in Abu Dhabi last month, i.e., Dec 2015. They tried to apply Mission Visa for me but it got cancelled due to some unknown reasons. This employer has provided me a "Long term visit stay -Tourist" visa and had me traveled on it for the sake of their business. 

After 3 days when I found out that it is not legal to work on such visa, I sent my resignation and left the country within 3 days. During these 3 days, they were warning me and giving me many threats related to my career and even threatening me about lodging some kind of illegal stealing case to put me in a permanent trouble with govt. of UAE.

Now when I am in India, they are demanding a settlement amount as part of my resignation. And I will be giving them my confirmation soon that I will pay back the demanded amount which was taken as part of cash advances during first 2 days.

Next, I will be travelling back to Abu Dhabi soon because my employment visa from another employer will be ready.

Now my actual concern is, how do I complaint this kind of behavior from any employer to the govt. of UAE. What are the chances this kind of employer can cause me trouble going forward. I have read from few forums that such complaints always work in favor of employers instead of helping employees.

I need suggestions on how to handle my situation and want to know if there is any chance to get this kind of people caught.

Thanks!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

khaliduddin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a software engineer from India.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
Firstly - don't associate yourself with companies who try to get you to work on dodgy visas - only work for companies who are prepared to sponsor you properly and get you here on a work visa.
If the previous company are hiring people on tourist visas - they could be breaking UAE Labour law. If they ask you for any payments - simply ask them to file a case with Ministry of Labour - of course, if they are breaking the law - they won't!
Don't pay them back any money - it will only encourage them to try the same with other people.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## khaliduddin (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi Steve,
Thank you very much for your advice. I will keep that in mind.


----------

